# Added a c99 to the dutch treat SCROG



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 1, 2011)

I really needed room in the 19/5 closet so I put a Cinderella 99 at the top of the Dutch treat Scrog.I needed to put her on stilts to get up close to the highth of the netting. But I made some room, In about 10 days I'm gonna fire up the other 2 600 watt mh and scrog two more DTs. It's starting to stink a little, maybe time to change th charcoal!!!


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice!  Ive been keeping my eye out C99 clones for years now and have got nothing.  Where did you get your C99?  Is there a recommended size for the netting used in SCROG?  I ask because Ive been thinking about a scrog and was planning on doing like 2"x 2" squares but I really have no idea whats right.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 1, 2011)

I have no idea what the best size is, the squares I'm useing are about 4x6,they seem to be working fine. I did what I call a porta-scrog, and used the netting of a tennis court. I can pic it up and move it turn it, even hide it. I ended up putting a second net, cause i've got high hopes.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 3, 2011)

I bought a 4th lumatec yesterday and I'm going to start up another 600 lumatec dual tonight. I've got to make room for my BLZ in the upper deck of the 19/5 closet. I transplanted into 12 gallon tubs but doubled up on the plants, two per tub!!! Gonna scrog half the room, I'm on the cusp of legality, 30 plants is the most you can have, 30 plants is the most you can have, Skag, repeat after me, 30s the limit, the Mrs. has her card also, i need to give some away or destroy it. bottom line.:angrywife:


----------



## ganjaguitar11 (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice I'm doing Dutch treat right now.. About a week from harvest.. Everyone around here raves about scrogging them.. My room was too packed so I had to take down the scrog so I could fit in.   I ended up using seven to ten stakes on each plant and positioning them so they got the best light.. Was some crazy tetris vibes.. Good luck!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 3, 2011)

Do you have any pictures? i'd like to see what i can expect.


----------



## ganjaguitar11 (Apr 3, 2011)

Not yet but I can show you some when I take the harvest shots.. I used bush master, a vertical growth inhibitor, on her this time which seems to have significantly lowered my yield.. Typically, she seems like a nine to eleven week (from switch) plant with a lot of the bulk of the buds coming in the last three weeks.. She can look very whispy like you've been janked and then..,Chunky-nugs.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 4, 2011)

Can you take a pic of one of the fan leaves on the Cindy close enough to see the serations in the leaf edges?
Do you know who the breeder was for those cindy's?


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey Mutt here's a pic of the cinderella99 I see a subtle difference between her and the dutch Treat. I was givin a cutting a few months ago, it clones pretty easy, here's also a plant I was given at the same time. She has alot of single leaflets, I transplanted her lastnight to a big pot and plan on keeping her under 18 hours for awhile, see what develops, sorry I was so slow getting back to you.  Jj,  Ps I'm a legal grower in WA. and theres clones everywhere, no tellin where she came from or actually if shes even genuine C99, as long as she cures me, I'll call her whatever.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 15, 2011)

It definitely looks like its a cindy. and my favorite the sat leaning pheno 
She won't be finishing up as quick as the pineapple pheno. I had a bros grimm C99 F2 take 12+ weeks. Major speed weed.
The single leaf tells me that she was re-vegged at some point. Around the buds it was normal on the sat dom. real long single blades instead of the traditional indica look. if the Fan leaves were single bladed then highly likely it was re-vegged.
double serations on the leaves is common in cindy. the aroma and taste and high is not mistakable.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 15, 2011)

Looking good over here too SKAG!!!:cool2:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 17, 2011)

i put out a couple more Dutch Treats out, theres room for another C99 in the very corner


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 30, 2011)

I can't really smell her yet like the DT, but she's coming on strong, bad case of stigmatosis. She clones real easy also, I got a crazy branching C99 COMEIN UP, crazy bushy,


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 21, 2011)

My mom plants. I've LST these plants and I'm hopeing to get a few more clones then I'll trigger them and replace the moms.


----------



## powerplanter (May 21, 2011)

Lookin good skag.  GREEN MOJO!!


----------



## Mutt (May 21, 2011)

Lookin Great man :aok:
I agree she is very clone friendly.  
Takes off in flower don't she. Seems like she just won't quit growing.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 30, 2011)

talk about a fast finisher, i put her out at the beginning of this thread, april 1 was day one.  59 days i miscounted by 10 days, here she is. The mrs had her fairly manicured when i got up.


----------



## Mutt (May 30, 2011)

What percentage of amber did you let her go to?


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 2, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> What percentage of amber did you let her go to?


 Till I saw some amber wherever i looked, probably around 15- 20 % I was going away and the deed had to be done, The Mrs. loves it, shes dryed a little out, it is sweet tasteing for bein so green.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 3, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> The mrs had her fairly manicured when i got up.


 
There is a good wife .

Beans man ... You need to make some beans of that beauty


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 3, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> There is a good wife .
> 
> Beans man ... You need to make some beans of that beauty


 the mrs said it took her 10 hours lol. the litte fine leaves i rolled a doobie out of, oh boy, its a fine smoke!!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 11, 2011)

This is what it finished out looking like, this is at 66% out of the jar. gonna be killer in a  few weeks.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks awesome my friend :aok:


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 17, 2011)

Those buds look tasty bro.


----------

